# Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου, δε μιλάνε για σκοινί = Never speak of a rope in the house of a man who has been hanged



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2011)

Ο ίδιος φίλος, με άλλη απορία. Προτείνει γι' αυτό το people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά δεν έχω και κανένα σοβαρό επιχείρημα να το υποστηρίξω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο. Η αγγλική παροιμία δίνει συμβουλή πώς να μην πάθεις ζημιά κάνοντας παιδαριώδη λάθη, η ελληνική αναφέρεται σε τετελεσμένη ζημιά και συμβουλεύει να μη συζητάς για τα ολοφάνερα λάθη και τα μέσα που οδήγησαν εκεί. Κτγμ, η ελληνική είναι ισοδύναμη με την «όποιος έχει λερωμένη τη φωλιά του, δεν (να μην) μιλάει.»


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 18, 2011)

Καλημέρεεες! Η αγγλική παροιμία είναι αυτή που σημαίνει "όποιος έχει τη φωλιά του λερωμένη καλά θα κάνει να μη μιλάει για άλλους" / Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα κτλ κτλ Πχ η Αμερική να κράζει για τα πυρηνικά του Ιράν (τυχαίο παράδειγμα).

*People who live in glass houses (shouldn't throw stones).*

something that you say which means people should not criticize other people for faults that they have themselves He's always criticizing Rick for the way he treats his wife and I feel like saying, people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. 


Για τον κρεμασμένο, τώρα, δεν μας νοιάζει τι έχει πράξει ή σε τι κατάσταση είναι αυτός που μίλησε για το σχοινί , αλλά ο άλλος, ο συγγενής του κρεμασμένου. Για να το κάνω λιανά, δεν πας να ρίξεις αλάτι στην πληγή του άλλου, λέγοντας κάτι που θα τον φέρει σε δύσκολη θέση για την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται, ή θα του τη θυμίσει.
Πολλές φορές, αφελώς, βγάζουμε τον καημό μας για τα βάσανά μας ξεχνώντας το πόσο χειρότερα είναι ο συνομιλητής μας. Αυτό είναι. Κλασσικό (ανάλαφρο  ) παράδειγμα είναι οι δίαιτες. Σκάει μύτη η δίμετρη και συλφίδα φίλη σου και στα πρήζει κανά μισάωρο για το ότι έχει πάρει 250 !!! γραμμάρια τον τελευταίο μήνα και πρέπει να τα χάσει. Κι εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις παραγγελία στα ΧΧXLarge για να χωρέσεις σε παντελόνι. Ε λοιπόν, στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σχοινί! 

Όσο για την απόδοση του κρεμασμένου στα αγγλικά δεν μου έρχεται κάτι...συγγνώμη για την απάντηση σεντόνι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2011)

Εδώ είναι πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα. Από το Answers.com:

*Never mention rope in the house of a man who has been hanged*


A man ought not to make mention of a halter in the house of a man that was hanged.
[1599 J. Minsheu Spanish Dialogues i.]
why doe I name an Asse with my mouth, seeing one should not make mention of a rope in ones house that was hanged?
[1620 T. Shelton tr. Don Quixote iii. xi.]
Miss Grace, whom he pictured‥as sensitive upon the matter as though if her parent had been hung she would have been to an allusion to a rope.
[1890 J. Payn Burnt Million xxxii.]
Never mention rope in the house of a man who has been hanged.
[1958 ‘J. S. Strange’ Night of Reckoning viii.]
Whenever he hears the very word ‘Vietnam’ shame could compel Mr. Clinton to excuse himself. ‥He should remember FDR's famous admonition to avoid speaking of rope in the house of a man recently hanged.
[1995 Washington Times 14 July A4]

Και, επί το αρχαϊκότερον:
Name not a rope in his house that was hanged
Γκουγκλιές


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2011)

Δεν αναφέρει το Oxford Dictionary of Proverbs (απ' όπου παίρνει το Answers.com τις παροιμίες του) το τσιτάτο του Ρούζβελτ, οπότε το αναζήτησα και το βρήκα στο βιβλίο _Great Speeches_ (σελ. 157), αλλά και στο _Safire's Political Dictionary_, λήμμα *Depression party*, απ' όπου το ακόλουθο:

*Depression party* 
Recurrent Democratic attack against the Republican party since the 1932 campaign; considered demagogic now, often compared to the Republican charge that Democrats are the War Party.

After Herbert Hoover had been defeated largely by the Depression party charge,
some Republicans in 1933 sought to attach the Depression label on the Democrats. The feeble effort was devastated by FDR [Campaign Speech to the Teamsters Union, Washington, D.C., September 23, 1944]:
... although I rubbed my eyes when I read it, we have been told that it was not a Republican depression but a Democratic depression.... Now, there is an old and somewhat lugubrious adage which says: "Never speak of a rope in the house of a man who has been hanged." In the same way, if I were a Republican leader speaking to a mixed audience, the last word in the whole dictionary that I think I would use is that word "depression."​​


----------

